# Hi,from Ryszard



## RyszardP (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi,my name is Ryszard Poplawski.I live in Canada,but I was borne in Poland.I start sailing in Poland in 1968 till 1974 on smal lakes.I emigrate to Canada in 1974. From 2002 I owned 23 Grampian on lake in Ontario.After my 2-nd heart surgery in Nov. 2005 [mitral valve replacement,ASD primary closure,tricuspid valve annulosplasty] I was ready to take a challenge.In 2006 I purchase 32 Ericson in Carrabelle Fl.I spend next 3 years to restore sailboat.In Jan.2008 I sail with my son from Carrabelle to Isla Mujeres Mexico.At a present time vessel is in marina in Isla Mujeres.Ryszard ,Ericson32 PLUSKI


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Welcome to Sailnet Ryszard.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Welcome aboard, and best wishes on your adventure.


----------



## Freesail99 (Feb 13, 2006)

Good luck and continue to take your medications !


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Welcome aboard, quite a story!


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Welcome!

What a story! Send pictures.

David


----------



## RyszardP (Jun 15, 2008)

*Thanks for the welcoms.*

I planing to sail Caribbean Sea from Isla Mujeres ,Mexico Ryszard Ericson 32 "PLUSKI"


----------



## djodenda (Mar 4, 2006)

Wow! The boat looks great? How long did she sit for to acquire all that marine growth?

I like it when people rescue neglected boats.


----------



## merlin2375 (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, nice pics! Sailing that thing must have been like driving with the brakes and emergency brake on at the same time


----------



## hphoen (Apr 3, 2003)

Nice job, Ryszard! Maybe I'll see you in the eastern Caribbean.


----------



## RyszardP (Jun 15, 2008)

*From Ryszard*

I bought my boat on E-bay ,she was very neglected,sitting in a Carrabelle River for 8 years.After complete engine overhaul I took a boat across river to boatyard.Crossing Yucatan Channel,at Arrowsmith Bank[motor-sailing do to very strong current] I lost engine[crankshaft broke- defect in material].In marina at Isla Mujeres I replace crank ,working in a cockpit. Ryszard Ericson 32 "PLUSKI"


----------



## Marunio (Nov 30, 2007)

*Greetings from Hamilton.*

Hey Ryszard!
Excellent job on your boat.
I daysail on Hamilton Harbour on my C&C24 and I am still in the dreaming stages of sailing in the south...
All the best!
Marek


----------

